# Black Friday/Cyber Monday



## Emilymarie (Nov 9, 2010)

Anyone know what the typical deals for lenses/cameras are for black Friday or cyber Monday? I'm looking to update my lens and possibly body. If so, what stores generally have the deals?


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 10, 2010)

check HERE?  Google Black Friday. I know Walmart has some camera stuff on sale. Theyre also having "Pre Black-Friday Door Buster Sales"..... Check out they're facebook and web ads.

Also, check out these. New egg usually has good sales on BlackFriday :

New Egg
Lenses 
Bodies


----------



## 12sndsgood (Nov 10, 2010)

thats when i bought my camera last year, basically the D3000 kit with two lenses and bags, came out to be $100 less then i could find it anywhere else. just look around as much as you can. best to check prices out now to see what the normal rates are.


----------



## robb01 (Nov 10, 2010)

Im thinking Amazon usually has some good deals


----------



## PerfectlyFlawed (Nov 11, 2010)

Just read this on Yahoo:

For shoppers looking for early online deals, Target is kicking off discounts a day before Black Friday. Target.com  is offering special sales from 3 a.m. ET Thanksgiving Day to 2:59 a.m.  ET on Friday *featuring up to 50% off on cameras,* televisions, a Blu-ray  player and a video game console. In addition, any Barbie item purchased  will ship for free.

thought id share since you were interested.


----------



## MohaimenK (Nov 11, 2010)

If anyone has sears around them they will be open on thanksgiving day. This is the first year they r doing it.


----------



## Derrel (Nov 11, 2010)

Fry's Electronics had some blow-out deals on high-grade SanDisk memory cards, as did B&H Photo's web site. Thom Hogan has mentioned that thee might be some big Nikon markdowns this season; dealers were asked to pre-order their D90's for the holiday season some time ago, leading to speculation that the Nikon D90 might be discounted heavily as a way to help clear the channel of the end of production units.


----------

